# MUMBAI | One Avighna Park | 266m | 64 fl | T/O



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-POSTING FROM MUMBAI THREAD..



India101 said:


> Under construction in Lower Parel, on the former site of the New Islam Mills rises One Avighna Park. Two luxury residential towers each with 55 floors, atop a 9 storey podium. The towers are apart of the first cluster development scheme, which is being built by *Avighna India LTD*. The development also includes seven 23 floor rehabilitation towers for former residents of the mill and a 35 floor commercial tower.
> 
> *Website*
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-POSTING..



India101 said:


> Taken from one of the Ashok Towers
> 
> Feb 5 11
> Copyright Esbrand


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

CC-COOLGUYZ/











deekshith said:


> February updates from one avighna park website


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

CC SAVZ-25.09.11



















CC-DEEKSHITH JAN09 12


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

CC-DEEKSHITH

















CC-CG JUNE 12


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

CC-DEEKSHITH

















CC-CG JUNE 12


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-POSTING
JULY 12



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-POSTING
JULY 12



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## sonoii (Aug 20, 2012)

Some of these photos look pretty blurry.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

AS ON TODAY-18TH SEPTEMBER
Copyright:Savz

*Tower 1:*





































*Tower 2: Rising*


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

RENDERS OF ONE AVIGHNA


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This one has a really interesting texture, which I like. It also has a really interesting shape, which....


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

sonoii said:


> Some of these photos look pretty blurry.


 yesl, i think this nice building deserves better one, come on infra desperados , you can do it better !:cheers:


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Render updates of interiors:




Savz said:


> *One Avighna Park* is using a Mivan Formwork Technology for its aluminium jump form. This has been referenced here


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Update on One Avighna Park from the Mumbai sub-forum:



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Sayed Matin


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A huge honour bestowed:




MUMBAI MMR said:


> *Developer’s 64-storey project in Lower Parel bags int’l award*
> 
> http://epaper.dnaindia.com/story.aspx?id=34780&boxid=14192&ed_date=2012-12-21&ed_code=820009&ed_page=7
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Larger render of One Avighna Park, from Dawn Digital:



deekshith said:


> Larger image from Dawn digital.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Night-time Photo updates of One Avighna Park, as of December 20, 2012:

--- Thanks so much, deekshith----




deekshith said:


> Here it is
> Dec 20.
> 
> Photo copyright: Mehul Pithadiya
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

January 18th, 2013 update:



akbarsyed said:


>


3D render (February 6th, 2013):



jinka sreekanth said:


> 3d render from dawndigital


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

February 10th update:



deekshith said:


> From OAP FB account
> 
> Feb 2013.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Accurate comparison with One Avighna Park renders-



deekshith said:


> Renders from unseen view points from One avighna's revamped website.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Feb. 21st photo update-



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright shyamyag


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Crown of One Avighna Park:



deekshith said:


> Crown or Pinnacle park.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view of crown.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting March 2nd photo-updates of One Avighna Park:



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

originally posted by India101:



India101 said:


> Feb Update from *One Avighna Park*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photo taken in January 2013 of the view to its south-west from the 45th floor:



India101 said:


> Feb Update from *One Avighna Park*
> 
> Views from the 45th floor last month -
> 
> South West towards to race course



North-west view at night from the 45th floor, photo taken in January:



India101 said:


> North West towards Lower Parel & BWSL


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo courtesy India101; looking south from One Avighna Park:



India101 said:


> South looking down Lalbaug flyover towards Nariman Point


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

3D render of One Avighna Park viewed towards Mahalaxmi Racecourse



jinka sreekanth said:


> 3d renders from dawn digital
> 
> 3D Render of AOP looking towards Mahalaxmi Race Course


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

View render of the coastline surrounding One Avighna Park when complete, from the Worli Sea Link:



jinka sreekanth said:


> 3d renders from dawn digital
> 
> 3D Shot of OAP. View From Worli Sea Link.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting photo update (you can see a sprinkle of its cladding now ); originally posted by Coolguyz:



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting updates; this area is transforming rapidly.
You can also see the sea and mountains in the backdrop.



deekshith said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/OneAvighnaPark


From Mahalaxmi



deekshith said:


> updates from one avighna park.
> 
> One Avighna Park from Mahalaxmi Racecourse


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo-updates, courtesy Deekshith



deekshith said:


> updates from one avighna park.
> 
> One Avighna Park from Ashoka towers, Lower Parel





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: E R


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Coolguyz


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Avighna Park in the Lower Parel neighbourhood:



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: iamShishir



A monorail line U/C passes beside Avighna Park



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *schadenfreude*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

As of Feb 01, 2014


New Residential tower by Rckr88, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update!*



Coolguyz said:


> Painting work has started


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mak sat said:


> from *One Avighna Park fb* page


..


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

India101 said:


> The commercial tower has been revised from 35 floors to 50 floors. They have also added a hotel tower:
> 
> One Avighna Park is a ~3.5 million sq.ft. development comprised of:
> 
> ...


Avighna


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



> One Avighna Park is a cluster redevelopment project, and is envisaged to house- *Twin 64-storey Luxury Residential Towers*, One 40-storey Hospitality/Commercial Tower & Seven Rehabilitation Towers in Mumbai, Maharashtra. It is spread across seven acres of Islam Mill Compound, Lower Parel (E).





andre123 said:


> 15 th sept
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

update


andre123 said:


> IMG_2660 by Abhi abhi, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



India101 said:


> (C)https://www.instagram.com/p/BDsfHt0uVhv/





Aandy said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/3Apsx1gEx1o6mnHp9


----------

